# Opinion on this breeding



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

Dam

Dixi Z Heritage Acres - German shepherd dog


Sire

Hill ze Slovanskeho domu - German shepherd dog


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

PM me and I will tell you what I think


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Would like to have read your comments Cliff..........


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

W.Oliver said:


> Would like to have read your comments Cliff..........


Same here.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

That's kind of mean of Cliff!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah! How are us newbs supposed to learn?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Contrary to what some may believe, I am NOT a mean person In this case some of the things I was going to say was negative and I don't know if the person has brought a puppy or ordered a puppy out of this breeding. Will answer the pm and as long as the OP doesn't mind, I have no problem.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Cliff, u ain't mean. Anybody from Moore County NC will tell you that! When you coming home? It's time for you and me to get to work!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

:wub:


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got Numann's Jim (6546/54 KKl1) and Lothario of Heinerberg (graceful, fluid movement) bloodlines to get us started ....


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

Here is the PM Cliff sent me...Thanks Cliff for the great info.

Hi, I will be honest and frank about this breeding from my perspective, The mother, Dixi, is a dog that I would not want a puppy out of because of "hips". This dog is linebreed 4 times in five generations on Klara z PS. Klara is a very controversial dog that is in some of the strongest Czech dogs of the last 25 years. She had super temperment and more importantly produced super temperment. She is in the pedegree of great dogs like Grim, Omar, and Kaso. On the other side, Klara was mildly dysplastic and also threw dysplasia. To have her four times in a pedegree in five generations is asking for trouble hipwise. Good working quality...yes...hips...no. I don't want to see a dog linebreed on Klara, or on Omar. Dixie is 3-4 on Omar. 

On the other side, Hill has a pedegree to to die for in terms of his hips and temperment. Titus and Norbo are known strong hip producers and great temperment producers. All in all this breeding would have fabulous temperment but the hip element of the dam is just too iffy. JMO. Cliff.



Just a FYI....I have a 14 month old female from this breeding. She does have an unbelieveable temperment and and so far no signs of HD although Cliff has me a little worried. Without a doubt, the best dog i have ever had. Once again, thanks Cliff for the info.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

If at 14 months you see nothing alarming, then it is great chance you have no problems. Remember, the sire Hill has a great pedigree for hips and IF I had to breed a dog like Dixie, then genetically they picked a good dog and things will be fine for you. I had no question about the temperament as this breeding has strong temperament to die for. Its just that Dixie stacks the deck too much for me...but Hill brings in balance...so good luck!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

cliffson1 said:


> Contrary to what some may believe, I am NOT a mean person In this case some of the things I was going to say was negative and I don't know if the person has brought a puppy or ordered a puppy out of this breeding. Will answer the pm and as long as the OP doesn't mind, I have no problem.


Just so we're clear....I don't think of you as mean a person. I think you hold a great deal on knowledge on pedigrees, and specifically Czech lines, so I am always keen to read your posts.

I would suggest those who consider you mean, may be weak of nerve?


----------

